# need profesional advice BAD



## bcbuck (Jan 7, 2012)

Been fighting every problem in archery but have over come most but I feel that mt draw length is to short but not sure how much. Please help.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

Looks to me like your bow arm is locked.relax your forearm a lil bit and see if dl feels a lil better.maybe1/2" short if that . imo


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Your nose isn`t touching the string so maybe 3/4 inch too short with your elbow locked out. Unlock your elbow and you may be alright.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

like the guys said, unlock the elbow. you should be relaxed, not locked out. next is to get your release hand to hit the right anchor point. Short axle bows and long draw archers are a tricky combo sometimes. You may not have the luxary of getting the string to hit all the "normal" spots on your face. With the length of the release and the D-loop the corner of your mouth may be the only one you get. I have a hard time hitting my nose and mouth with shorter bows too. Get your hand in the right place and relax the elbow a bit. You may have to let out the draw a touch.


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

To me it kinda looks like you head is turned and cocked or pulled back a little, I think if you unlock that elbow and adjust the position of your head and anchor a little your draw would be close. BUT one of the best shooter in the world has a bit of a lean or pulling away when shooting and no one is trying to change he's draw or posture, so find what works for you and let your scores do the talking.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

* ahem.....

While I appreciate the intent of your thread in this section this area will not, and I repeat STRONGLY ...N O T become a "hows my form" section. It's a perennial joke on AT and the Professional section will not be involved in/with it.

I do honestly believe your looking for legitimate help for people who actually know what they are talking about, and I can appreciate that angle. That said, we all as Pro's know that the absolute best method for fixing, helping, etc is to do it in person. I implore you to find a coach or qualified trainer to help you with your setup and solutions. Still photo's simply cannot be dissected properly to solve any real form issue.

Please contact these people privately and personally for this kind of training and advice. 

Thanks-
Chuck


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Ha Ha Bryan he got you too LOL! You are right Chuck. It is almost impossible to help someone get their draw length correct this way. I just thought I would bowl him over with my expertise and he would become an instant celebrity target shooter


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

deadx said:


> Ha Ha Bryan he got you too LOL! You are right Chuck. It is almost impossible to help someone get their draw length correct this way. I just thought I would bowl him over with my expertise and he would become an instant celebrity target shooter


LOL... He might be one day, and that would be awesome... and advice from you is super important to achieving that goal...but this wont be the way.

Find a qualified coach and bow-fitter, thats going to be step one and two. There is just no way to tell from a picture. It's like looking at a single frame of a golf swing and asking what your doing wrong. 
A qualified coach will look at several shots and sequences from different angles, look at the bow, your grip, your head, eyes, nose, your shoulders, your hands, your release and how you hold it. Which for starters is different in these two pics and not in a shooting position so what can you learn about the shot and setup to begin with??...

I'm not trying to be a jerk, just trying to make sure the advice given here is on point and actually going to help..we (as Pro's) owe it to the shooters who ask. 


bcbuck... let us know where you are and see if we can recommend a real good tuner/coach in your area. That would be the best thing for you right now for SURE! Ensuring success and getting you better in the game is the goal.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I see you are in Virginia, contact Marcy (x-force girl) on here and she may be able to help you out or help you find a coach.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

deadx said:


> Ha Ha Bryan he got you too LOL! You are right Chuck. It is almost impossible to help someone get their draw length correct this way. I just thought I would bowl him over with my expertise and he would become an instant celebrity target shooter


see what happens when you take some time away from AT. I thought since you answered you added legitimacy to the subject thus making my comment cooler. Alas, I find myself in the middle of the pile again. LOL.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

AT_X_HUNTER said:


> see what happens when you take some time away from AT. I thought since you answered you added legitimacy to the subject thus making my comment cooler. Alas, I find myself in the middle of the pile again. LOL.


X hunter - 

No worries from this side.... I just dont want it to turn into something that can do more harm than good. Well intentioned by the OP and the respondents, but for sure personal attention is the only way to handle this kind of thing.

IMHO, if as Pro's we aren't recommending Pro Shops, Coaches, and qualified fitters then what are we doing to build and grow the sport? I firmly believe every single Pro should have a Pro Shop on his speed dial back home to send customers and should be telling archers daily GO SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL DEALERS/ COACHES / FITTERS... those are the people who build and grow the sport every single day. It's literally their livelihood. 

The ones that dont know jack about what they are doing will quickly be labeled as such, the ones who do will also be labeled as such and quickly find success. 

So on one hand I really want to help the OP, and I can see a laundry list of tings in the microsecond snapshot that cause concerns or raise flags, but I dont know the whole story...I cant see his tru form, shot sequence, the way his hand is when he's going to shoot vs. posing for pictures, why his head is different in both shots, is it an even target bag or a down on the floor model?...all these things make HUGE differences.

So... 

To prevent bad advice given on stories that are at best only 1/2 told... lets find this guy someone who can lay hands on him and his rig to get it right... Thats our job 

Chuck


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

are the PROs that help coach in their hometown shops and clubs unqualified to do so?


i ask because someone said 99.9% of the people are unqualified to coach


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> are the PROs that help coach in their hometown shops and clubs unqualified to do so?



I wouldn't think so... I would make the leap that most know their way around a bow. Some might be better at communication or coaching etc than others but in the pure sense of the word I would still say that for the most part most of them are more than qualified to at the very least offer an educated opinion or assistance in person



> i ask because someone said 99.9% of the people are unqualified to coach


Random "someones" will get no response...man up; say your name, state your opinion or join the lemmings


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

FV Chuck said:


> I wouldn't think so... I would make the leap that most know their way around a bow. Some might be better at communication or coaching etc than others but in the pure sense of the word I would still say that for the most part most of them are more than qualified to at the very least offer an educated opinion or assistance in person
> 
> 
> 
> Random "someones" will get no response...man up; say your name, state your opinion or join the lemmings


it had to do with one of these threads in genpop recently.

it got under my skin because some of us 'non-pro joes' have invested in getting coaching certs at one time or another.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> it had to do with one of these threads in genpop recently.
> 
> it got under my skin because some of us 'non-pro joes' have invested in getting coaching certs at one time or another.


ahhhh GenPop... yeah I dont dip in there all that often. To easy to get your arsse handed back to you just for saying hello... It sounds like fun for sure on the brochure, but I'm not into it all that much...

FWIW - It got under my skin too and I didnt even go see it.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> it got under my skin because some of us 'non-pro joes' have invested in getting coaching certs at one time or another.


In re-reading this... Yeah I can see your point, and I too had some coaching certs before I had my Pro Card... but he came to the Pro section for Pro advice...
IMHO, I think the Pro's and you or anyone else with proper credentials would/should all say the same thing...."We would love to help, but the BEST course of action is PERSONAL attention" 

Thats kind of why I took it in the direction I did... not that you or anyone else with the proper skills and credentials cant give good advice, just in this case we shouldn't...it's not the best care we could offer this shooter for his advancement, and that's what we owe him as a skiled Pro or well educated and properly taught "Joe's"..we owe him the best care and best advice.


----------



## BuzzardRooster (May 12, 2012)

a little off topic but i'm strongly right handed(shoot guns, bows) but my left eye is very dominate over my right...i've been in archery about a year with a left and right handed bow...i can shoot "fair" with both...my sight picture is better LH but im more comfortable and steady RH........any comments or opinions would be appreciated on whether i should continue practicing with both hands or pick one and stick with it.

thanks


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

BuzzardRooster said:


> a little off topic but i'm strongly right handed(shoot guns, bows) but my left eye is very dominate over my right...i've been in archery about a year with a left and right handed bow...i can shoot "fair" with both...my sight picture is better LH but im more comfortable and steady RH........any comments or opinions would be appreciated on whether i should continue practicing with both hands or pick one and stick with it.
> 
> thanks


Same condition here... I wound up sticking with RH, but after I got a coach


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

need more pictures including from all angles, including from behind floor level, and from behind from above.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

carlosii said:


> need more pictures including from all angles, including from behind floor level, and from behind from above.


For what?....Did we not just establish that this #1- is not something thats going to happen on the Pro Forum; #2- resolve that snapshots of draw are like single images of a golf swing?... #3-determine that it's virtually impossible to actually effectively and properly help archers using said images without plenty more information??

No...you dont need more pictures. At worst, you need a video file of several shots from several angles, OR you need hands on face to face lessons.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

FV Chuck said:


> For what?....Did we not just establish that this #1- is not something thats going to happen on the Pro Forum; #2- resolve that snapshots of draw are like single images of a golf swing?... #3-determine that it's virtually impossible to actually effectively and properly help archers using said images without plenty more information??
> 
> No...you dont need more pictures. At worst, you need a video file of several shots from several angles, OR you need hands on face to face lessons.


i didn't wade through all the comments, just what the op put up there so i guess i missed quite a bit of the back and forth. 

there's been so many posts on this Pro Forum that its already been diluted...but i know where i'm not welcome so i'll just fold my tent, put my tail between my legs, and go hide out with those red neck foam killers.:angel:

ttfn
(btw, i was just lookin' for the angle of the draw arm in relation to the arrow position at full draw.)


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

........WTH - more hurt feelings?..

It's not a "your not welcome thing" ... but you do bring up a GREAT point... and one I often have problems with here on AT in ALL sections not just this diluted Pro Forum.

Situation: OP asks for help... several people offer assistance, advice, opinions, etc...topics are covered, different paths discussed, solutions concluded etc... 
Then someone hits it at the end and we discover that in their rush to add something to the conversation they have paid zero attention to the conversation in the first place... 

It does 2 things... in this case it went backwards to what we dont want to see. it also made you have to come forth and say you actually didn't bother to read, you just typed. I'm sure having help like that is invaluable to people...help from someone who admits they havent even bothered to read the posts.

So... it's not that your not welcome or your input is not warranted or important...but you should probably pay attention before you comment to at least retain some part of respect or knowledge in your answer. 
After 6000 posts your profile, there is no doubt that your a valuable part of AT and you clearly have good input at least most of the time...apologies if you feel I've offended you and run you off.. my intent was not that but to keep this section in a different view. One where good help and direction can be found.

And by the way - nice way to deliver a backhanded insult to the "red neck foam killers"... some of those guys are the best professional dot shooters on the planet. We could all learn a thing or two from them.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

take more than that to hurt my feelings. that's why i posted the smiley.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Good ...


I responded to your PM - BTW


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

BuzzardRooster said:


> a little off topic but i'm strongly right handed(shoot guns, bows) but my left eye is very dominate over my right...i've been in archery about a year with a left and right handed bow...i can shoot "fair" with both...my sight picture is better LH but im more comfortable and steady RH........any comments or opinions would be appreciated on whether i should continue practicing with both hands or pick one and stick with it.
> 
> thanks


My wife has the same issue. right handed, left eye dominant. After a year of struggling with the right hand bow we tried a lefty. it took some time but she is shooting better now left handed than she did right. Another friend did the same thing but after 15+ years of shooting right handed. He said he wished he had switched years ago. Funny thing, he's the only guy I know to shoot 59X games both right and left handed. LOL. So, from the small sample I've dealt with I'd say go lefty and stick with it. Getting comfortable may take a while but you will get there.


----------

